# Who is the greatest troll on TDF



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

thoughts please, show the thread and name the person ! let the troll war(S) begin


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

-snip-

We don't have trolls do we?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

that would be Nipun & pratyush


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

Pratyush and Empirial


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2013)

Pratyush , Nipun. (Noas*)...


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like Pratyush is a star in trolling threads


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Pratyush


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> No name of trolls has been posted yet.I guess the new gen of TDF users aren't aware what that is?
> 
> they're good guys. Not trolls.
> 
> really? Star troller?


Just for Fun.  We know they're good guys.


----------



## Shah (Mar 29, 2013)

Pratyush


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> that would be Nipun & pratyush



agreed pratyush is one


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

Nipun, pratyush .


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

YoMOMMA

YoMOMMA


----------



## mithun_mrg (Mar 29, 2013)

Nipun & pratyush

Nipun don't feel sorry for  the lesser votes i added one for u


----------



## Shah (Mar 29, 2013)

@OP: How about adding a poll to this thread with the options Nipun and Pratyush?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 29, 2013)

me


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak & theserpent.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2013)

the guy who started the No piracy thread


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

DAmn!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

The TDF Troll Awards-2013

1)Best troller 2013-rakesh_ic
2)Best Newcomer to trolling-rakesh_ic
3)The 'itrollbutimunaware' award-rakesh_ic
4)Most Respective troller 2013-rakesh_ic
Hahahahahahahahahaha
hehehdhehemuhahaha


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> the guy who started the No piracy thread



You mean killing piracy thread..!!
The guy is chaitanya2106


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

^^  For chaitanya or Nipun/pratyush dual?


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

^ This thread, as a whole.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ lol. Just go with the flow..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> The TDF Troll Awards-2013
> 
> 1)Best troller 2013-rakesh_ic
> 2)Best Newcomer to trolling-rakesh_ic
> ...



I thought you were warned by the mods for your earlier "antics"?? Why do u want to prove yourself again?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I thought you were warned by the mods for your earlier "antics"?? Why do u want to prove yourself again?



butthurt confirmed.


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

Pratyush ma boy  I am giving this as a compliment


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> lakeport




 who is lakeport? Never heard of him.


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> who is lakeport? Never heard of him.



^ Him!!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> who is lakeport? Never heard of him.



He himself...!!! Lol


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

^I bet thats him


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> who is lakeport? Never heard of him.



you never will..


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> you never will..



oh lakeport pls...dont do suicide,its baaaaaad for your health.


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> oh lakeport pls...dont do suicide,its baaaaaad for your health.



Bad for his health??? there won't be any health left bro


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

btw.. i just looked through pratyush and nipuns threads.. nothing wrong there.. i dont know why these guys are being called trolls.. maybe its a private joke which i dont get as i am new to the forums..


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> oh lakeport pls...dont do suicide,its baaaaaad for your health.



Ohh boy...!!!


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> oh lakeport pls...dont do suicide,its baaaaaad for your health.



says the guy who gets high. don't you know drugs kill you faster than anything else..?


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> says the guy who gets high. don't you know drugs kill you faster than anything else..?



Excellent questions lakeport  But both are unhealthy though


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> says the guy who gets high. don't you know drugs kill you faster than anything else..?



BTW both are unhealthy for you.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> btw.. i just looked through pratyush and nipuns threads.. nothing wrong there.. i dont know why these guys are being called trolls.. maybe its a private joke which i dont get as i am new to the forums..



hi lakeport,

dont be off put because youre a new member.lets have some fun!
Oh btw both prathyush and nipun trolls,you havent seen their 'other' face.
                           Regards
                                Nandu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

I think the epic 'killing piracy' was the biggest troll of 2013 till date.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> says the guy who gets high. don't you know drugs kill you faster than anything else..?



i may sound like a crackdealer nvm 'drugsarefunuseitnoworregretindeathbed'


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I think the epic 'killing piracy' was the biggest troll of 2013 till date.



And the author of the thread is chaitanya2106


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> And the author of the thread is *chaitanya2106*


troll king *chaitanya2106 please *


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> hi lakeport,
> 
> dont be off put because youre a new member.lets have some fun!
> Oh btw both prathyush and nipun trolls,you havent seen their 'other' face.



I am not put off.. its just that i have not yet fully acquainted myself with this forum and its members.. 
i'll just go thru their old threads ..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

i though i trolled people too, but my trolls were way to "trolly" offensive in real world


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i though i trolled people too, but my trolls were way to "trolly" offensive in real world



Trolling:
Virtual World > Real world


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> butthurt confirmed.



grow up kid.. omg.. this douche bag..


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

If anyone remembers that "I'm in love" thread of mine.. it was a poor attempt at trolling tbh.. Although i posted it late at night and next night when i came to TDF again to post some troll replies i found it had already been locked.. So in the end it was me who got trolled.. my bad..


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> grow up kid.. omg.. this douche bag..



Crysis 4 confirmed.



lakeport said:


> If anyone remembers that "I'm in love" thread of mine.. it was a poor attempt at trolling tbh.. Although i posted it late at night and next night when i came to TDF again to post some troll replies i found it had already been locked.. So in the end it was me who got trolled.. my bad..


That is some silent trolling-the prey doesnt know that theyre being trolled.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> btw.. i just looked through pratyush and nipuns threads.. nothing wrong there.. i dont know why these guys are being called trolls.. maybe its a private joke which i dont get as i am new to the forums..


*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png 

Because Whenever we Troll, either the pages get thrashed or locked


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2013)

do members get banned here because of abusive language?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

theterminator said:


> do members get banned here because of abusive language?



Yes they do get banned.
Do you want to abuse someone?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

theterminator said:


> do members get banned here because of abusive language?



why?interested in abusing someone ?
Sometimes they get infractions,i got 2 infractions,so far


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2013)

no, i see threads with abuses here a lot. they're marked with asterisks if they're in english. i dont think that they receive infractions since the person keeps posting again..


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess, this thread is begging to get *LOCKED*.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> I am not put off.. its just that i have not yet fully acquainted myself with this forum and its members..
> i'll just go thru their old threads ..



Continue only if you want to save time.


Spoiler



Won't find anything in my threads.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> why?interested in abusing someone ?
> Sometimes they get infractions,i got 2 infractions,so far


I got 3 
Off-topic BS


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 29, 2013)

If you want trolls, try to reddit.com/r/india


----------



## lakeport (Mar 29, 2013)

theterminator said:


> do members get banned here because of abusive language?



Yes.. but more often than that they get banned because they want to stop piracy..
TDF support pirates.. not good..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ Also for being ignorant, dumb and acting like a kid.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Yes.. but more often than that they get banned because they want to stop piracy..
> TDF support pirates.. not good..


Are you chaitanya2106


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Also for being ignorant, dumb and acting like a kid.



And using "_nerd_" as an insult.


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

FiGHT!!!!  FiGHT!!!  


 FiGHT 


lol  cool it guys


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Are you chaitanya2106



I'm his soul.. back to take revenge from TDF..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> I'm his soul.. back to take revenge from TDF..


Good Luck then


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> I'm his soul.. back to take revenge from TDF..



OMG...REVENGE..!!!
Good Luck  LOL


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> I'm his soul.. back to take revenge from TDF..



Good Luck. the mods will permanently excorcise you this time


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

piracy is a crime

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=skW9ATNDfL4


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Not stealing
> Just renting it with a promise to delete it when the purpose is served


From Killing Piracy Thread


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ Can we stop discussing about that Piracy Thread? lakeport, if you are his soul and want to take revenge, start "Piracy->Terrorism->Rape" thread. We will solve this.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

Trolling:
rakesh_ic>chaitanya2106>prathyush>nipun>lakeport


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ Why you are always pointing rakesh_ic? Any personal grudge against him?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Trolling:
> rakesh_ic>chaitanya2106>prathyush>nipun>lakeport


*Pratyush 
Almost 90% folks screws my name


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Why you are always pointing rakesh_ic? Any personal grudge against him?



lol..no..just want to find out how he reacts..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ That's cruel. 

I think, you are best suitable for next chaitanya post.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

Sometimes youll never know if someone is really trolling or not.The OP who made this thread,Noah...was his sole intention was to find out the greatest troll here? No..


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

furious_gamer is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Sometimes youll never know if someone is really trolling or not.The OP who made this thread,Noah...was his sole intention was to find out the greatest troll here? No..



IDk how many trollers were or are there .  But pretty sure this thread is going to give rise to the number . I can smell the thread being closed.



lakeport said:


> furious_gamer is that you in your avatar?



 @furious.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> furious_gamer is that you in your avatar?


This is the question which almost all newbies ask.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> furious_gamer is that you in your avatar?



Using the same logic, you need a hair cut.


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

Troll wars are on!


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Software Piracy
Piracy - Microsoft Research


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

Question : 


lakeport said:


> furious_gamer is that you in your avatar?


Answer:


Nipun said:


> Using the same logic, you need a hair cut.



Do you think someone who is pretty is so stupid to put her photo in an forum, especially in TDF? 

I am a guy...


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Do you think someone who is pretty is so stupid to put her photo in an forum, *especially in TDF*?


What you trying to say there?


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Using the same logic, you need a hair cut.



..aaaaand you need to stop being a cannibal. 



furious_gamer said:


> I am a guy...



oh crap.. there goes my last hope for love down the drain..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What you trying to say there?



Dig some old threads which was started by so-called female members and you will get the point.


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

*Guys! Stop this non-sense fight.
*
This thread will only fuel the enmity among each other;


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Guys! Stop this non-sense fight.
> *
> This thread will only fuel the enmity among each other;




Nobody is fighting. Just trollin in the best troll thread....


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Guys! Stop this non-sense fight.
> *
> This thread will only fuel the enmity among each other;



thats what the  OP wants actually



furious_gamer said:


> Dig some old threads which was started by so-called female members and you will get the point.



dont have time, gimme an idea wht happened in those threads


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Guys! Stop this non-sense fight.
> *
> This thread will only fuel the enmity among each other;



Lol.. i guess you're the only one who considers this as a fight.. all others are enjoying..
why so serious..?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> ..aaaaand you need to stop being a cannibal.
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap.. there goes my last hope for love down the drain..



but what would you have done if he was a girl . ? :wicked:


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> but what would you have done if he was a girl . ? :wicked:



i would have hidden in her bathroom, and when she came to shower........



Spoiler



*cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/okami/default/surprise-buttsecks-bogey--large-msg-125485574676.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

lakeport said:


> i would have hidden in her bathroom, and when she came to shower........


jumps on to her like a dog only to realise that it was actually her dad !


----------



## Shah (Mar 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> jumps on to her like a dog only to realise that it was actually her dad !


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2013)

*vaibhavtek.*

You guys are not even 1% of him.

/thread


----------

